# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Alexander Hamilton's connection to the Rothschild's family

## Ronin Truth

> *ALEXANDER HAMILTON'S CONNECTION TO THE ROTHSCHILD'S FAMILY*
> 
> Posted by Keith Broaders on January 22, 2011 at 3:00pm
> 
> Few people understand that Alexander Hamilton was an actual agent of The Rothschild family. Even fewer people know, or understand, that Hamilton married in to the Rothschild family, and therefore more than an agent he is actual family himself.
> 
> Today we have a more sophisticated version of yesterday's central banking system, known as the Federal Reserve Bank. Thanks to the handiwork of subversion of Alexander Hamilton and the US Constitution, Americans are economic slaves to the Rothschild family.
> 
> What will it take for us in America to wake up and understand what is happening to us? Will it take the collapse of the economy? If that's the yardstick to understanding what has been happening to America's money since the beginning, then the measurement has been met.
> ...


http://patriotaction.net/profiles/bl...ons-connection

----------


## RogueWoman

I didn't know this about A. Hamilton, Ronin Truth, but thank you for sharing it, even though its an outrage.

I have heard about the UPMA--the gold and silver repository in Utah, and was wondering if anyone had experience with them. They seem to offer a great alternative to the Federal Reserve Note, with accounts denominated in gold and silver dollars. They claim to help folks get bsck to the gold standard. It's very intriguing. I'd like to talk to someone who can verify this.

----------


## unknown

Judas Goat SOBs subverting our republic from the very beginning.

----------


## DGambler

UPMA is the United Precious Metals association for those of you just stumbling on this thread. Link is https://www.upma.org/

Also, the links in the OP are dead.

----------

